# CHANGSHA | Greenland Center | 206m | 674ft | 44 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

They expect a 300m tower a second phase.

http://bbs.caup.net/read-htm-tid-12967.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By T008


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

news about a new possible supertall is always good news :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Where would that supertall rise? Site looks full with these towers.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Nice modern towers there.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By xiaomianlong


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By freedom1213


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-16 by xiaomianlong


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-07-13 by xiaomianlong


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-08-18 by xiaomianlong


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By fengxm2004


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By fengxm2004


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-03-21 by qygshxjy2


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By fengxm2004


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

location: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=102355


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

They look very 90s


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-12-29 by 广铁长段


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-05-12 by 张外外


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-01-23 by 200zjf


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-02-17 by 远少妇


----------

